# Justin Bieber is spotted shirtless hiking in the Hollywood Hills with a stunning brunette - July 23, 2017 (66x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2017)

​


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Juli 2017)

:thx: für die Nackidei Bilder von Justin


----------



## masbusca (25 Juli 2017)

Danke für die Fotos  da wird sich meine Tochter freuen


----------



## liamhemsworthorg (6 Feb. 2018)

Danke für Justin!


----------

